# Pro Line 251



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Considering a Pro-Line 251 with the Mercury 225 Optimax on it. Just started the search--Would appreciate any general impressions/comments/ pros/cons on subject model boat. How does it ride, ride at anchor, construction pros and cons, How about the OB. Good, bad, indifferent. Been looking for a Parker 2520 but broading the search. Thanks


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> Considering a Pro-Line 251 with the Mercury 225 Optimax on it. Just started the search--Would appreciate any general impressions/comments/ pros/cons on subject model boat. How does it ride, ride at anchor, construction pros and cons, How about the OB. Good, bad, indifferent. Been looking for a Parker 2520 but broading the search. Thanks


Don't know what year you're looking at but I bought a '97, 251 a few months ago. You're welcome to take a look at it if that would help you. I love it and had wanted one for a while. Finally found one in good shape with a single which is what I wanted. Most of them will have doubles. If you get one that's a '95 or up, they won't have any wood in the hull. As far as how it rides, it's a big wide boat so it doesn't ride as nice at speed in chop as a narrow hull but it's very stable and very dry. It has very high gunnels with lots of freeboard. It's one of the few 25s that has an enclosed head. This eats up a lot of the cabin space but again it's what I wanted for my family to be able to enjoy it. I'm no expert and I've only owned mine for a few months but I'll be glad to answer any questions if I can.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*pro line 251*

I would like to look at your boat some time. Sounds like that model would work for us. The Parkers I was looking at would beat you to death in a chop so that isn't a big issue. Appreciate the information regarding the earlier ones having wood. That I did not know. What year/model power do you have. Does your boat have trim tabs? 

_I_ appreciate the reply. Family-son-in-law, daughter, wife, grand kids and great grandkids. We fish the bays around Pensacola, and in the Gulf for snapper season. The run to the Gulf is about 24 miles for us and than we go out 24 miles to fish, but sometimes less, never more. I'm looking for 22 knots, seas permitting. If more than two foot seas don't go. Know the parker would beat you to death, but was looking for the pilothouse type boat. I need some AC in the summer. Can put an RV type roof air on top and run with my Honda Generator for the hot summer months. With the enclosure we can also do some fishing here in the winter months. Note the 251 has hard top and have found two with enclosures which might be enough to cool the helm area. Also note they have a lot more to offer in the fishing area, since they offer bait well and fish boxes. Porta Potty was going to be enough for the parker, but note 251 has an enclosed head. Wonder about the narrower beam of the 251 versus the Parker when at anchor bottom fishing, which is all we do. Will I notice a big difference in the rocking motion with the deep V, narrow beam 251 versus the Mod V, wider beam Parker? Parkers have wood in them and the earlier model were subject to rot. If I can make the 251 work for me it will work for the rest of us. ---as long as the rocking motion, up to 2 foot seas isn't too bad. We keep the boat at the family dock and only haul for maintenance and the hurricanes. With the narrower beam boat we might haul to go fishing in other parts of Florida, but not the 9foot 6 inch beam boats. 

I have looked at 6 parkers and must say not that impressed. I have owned an Aquasport Tournament Master 29, a Chris Craft Commander 31 foot, HydraSport 2550 WA, and now a 34" Californian LRC as my references points. The HydraSport 2550 performed well but had twin 200 Carb Johnsons. I want to go single. That boat was also a heavy boat and needed the HP. hanks.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Mine is a 1997, 251. I believe all 251s were cuddy cabins which is what mine is, but some had biminis and some had hard tops. Mine has a hard top which is what I wanted. I've looked at several and all the ones I looked at had enclosed heads but I've seen some ads for some that had porta potties. You can find newer ones but of course they're going to be more expensive. Although this one was in pretty good shape, I really wasn't that concerned with the cosmetics of the hull because I knew it didn't have any wood, so I knew I could Take care of any cosmetic issues and not have to worry about wood rot. I have not run mine WOT as I'd rather not push the engine which is also a '97 carbed Merc 225 mounted on an full engine bracket. Every 251 I've seen has an engine bracket. With the 225 At about 5500 rpm, I'm getting about 25 knots in calm seas but the carbed engine sucks some gas. I believe most of them have a 170 gallon tank which hurts your wallet when you fill it up but gives you plenty of range especially if your engine is efi or a four stroke. I've been out four or five times on one fill up and still have about a quarter tank left. Yes, it has trim tabs at least mine does. You are welcome to cone take a look at it. Just give me a call at 850-316-0074. I'm Richard Adams. The one thing to keep in mine is that this is not a 25' boat. With the bow pulpit and engine bracket, it's about 30' which is why I think Pro-line quit making it. It's a lot of boat to trailer. My F-150 struggled coming home from Crestview with it when I bought it and its a bear to get in my driveway without going across my own yard or running up on my neighbors yard but hopefully I'll get better at it with practice. I've done a lot to mine already -- new electronics, went through the engine from top to bottom, new dive ladder, but still have a lot to do as time and money allow.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes all 251's are a 25ft Walk Around Cuddy. Merc's were factory installed.

Look in the walk around at the Bow area... A lot of them have stress cracks up there.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Florabama, I'll bet your boat is the one I just found that was for sale in Crestview. Not likely there were two 251s in Crestview. I'll cross that off my possibles. I'll give you a call. We keep ours in the water so trailer more for haul out for hurricanes and maintenance. Although 30 foot with the narrow beam isn't bad, and I too have a F150 and wouldn't haul with it any distance. My son-in-law has a big GMC 4 wheel drive which we use for hauling. 

X-shark, what is the significance of the stress cracks at that location and on that boat? Are there degrees of the stress cracks that would signal fiberglass work or more a cosmetic issue. Appreciate in guidance in assessing them, if there. Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's simply a trait of W/A Prolines.....I've only seen one that didn't have it.

Not enough glass and the component flexing.

You didn't say what year....Opti's had some bad years and growing pains.

Personally.....I wouldn't go back to a 2 stroke.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The two boats I have found within 1500 miles are 1999s. Trying to get set up to look at one of them next week. I think I will pass on the one North of Boston. Too far away and the wrong time of the year. 

I like the 4 stroke as well, as long as it isn't an early Yamaha model, but finding one on a Pro-Line or a Parker, within my budget is difficult. Pro-Lines are cheaper than Parkers so I may be able to afford one but couldn't on a Parker.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fighter pilot did you ever sea trial a Parker 21 degree deadrisr Hull?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Fighter pilot did you ever sea trial a Parker 31 degree deadrisr Hull?



There is no such animal.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll take a Parker over a proline any day. Prolines are just not well made.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I only considered the Mod Vs since that was what I wanted. Hence no 21 degree deadrise boats did I see. As far as build is concerned, I have looked at Parker models from 1989 up to 2000 and those before 1992 left a lot to be desired. Bare, untreated wood under the deck which rotted, by Parkers own admission. Would be interested in further discussion on why Pro-Lines not well made, before I go an buy one. Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

They are just above entery level boats.

I have a buddy with a '94 231. It was used to chase Kingfish. It got used a lot and cared for little. He bought it new without a motor, as they only put Merc's on them. He powered it with a DT-225 Suzuki. It was always thirsty.

Pretty much falling apart.

Large crack in Port side deck about 14in long adjacent to helm. Screws all pushing out under the rub rail. That means the deck hull joint is moving.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting. Don't know about the 231 but they change the build method on the 251 after 1995. No wood, all composite which supposedly help the build. I imagine the 231 line was the same. I have found one with a DF225 on it which I am going to pursue. Thanks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bobby, Did a guy with a Pro-Line steal your girl back in the Day???:whistling:................lol

My 1994 Pro-Line 240 W/A is holding up ok for a boat it's age. I don't see the cracks you mentioned other than a crack on the bow pulpit..My only complaint is Mine was underpowered with a carbed. '94 200hp Saltwater Series that made it necessary to stay in the throttle to get on plane and to recover each time ya backed off to take a big wave easy ended up working the throttle continusly to maintain speed...and it consumed a lot of fuel. The 250hp HPDI motor swap made all the difference getting on plane loaded and improved fuel consumption.
I am not a fan of the low transom on mine because it keeps the deck wet at anchor due to water continiously washing over the low transom. I had a splashwell fabricated to solve that problem. The solid transom with the bracket is the way to go. 
The quality of the hardware and stainless is at least average, and the enclosed Head is a plus in my book vs. a crapper in the middle of the cabin.
Overall I like the Pro-Line and I would own annother. It is not a Boston Whaler by any means, but then it was not priced like a Whaler either...
It fishes well, rides well, manuvers well and handles chop without beating you up or soaking you under way. 
I would suggest you bring a group of buddys on your sea trial for ballast and take note of how much fuel weight and water is in the fresh water tank during the trial to get an idea of how it will perform loaded.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

The closed transom is a requirement for any boat I consider. If weren't so far away the buddy ballast is a good idea, since we go out with 4 to 6 fisherpeople, ice, food, drink, etc. and enough fuel to make a round trip of 120 to 160 miles, so loaded. I have some concern about the 225 HP found on the single Ob Pro-Line 251s as being enough power, so will try to determine adequacy even with a light load which is probably going to be the load for sea trial. Going to stay single OB, don't want to maintain two of them. 

Interesting post on another forum from a guy that is giving up on his Suzuki DF250 and going back to 2 stroke. His 4 stroke had the power head rebuilt and than after that everything was down hill. Two cylinders got weak and engine finally seized. Noted corrosion in the exhaust etc. I would like to think it was the result of the power head rebuild and not an inherent problem like the Yamaha exhaust system corrosion problem. 

Anyway, thanks for your post Snagged Line.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The single 225 is not going to be enough....Well let's put it this way. Your going to be running the stem winding crap out of it everywhere you go and that is going to hit you in your wallet real bad. I bet it will not get over 1.5MPG - if that?

I've worked on one with twin 150's.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

X-Shark said:


> The single 225 is not going to be enough....Well let's put it this way. Your going to be running the stem winding crap out of it everywhere you go and that is going to hit you in your wallet real bad. I bet it will not get over 1.5MPG - if that? I've worked on one with twin 150's.


These are wise words. I have a 200 merc on a 235 sea pro (25' true length) and I am only a couple hundred rpms below wot most of the time. Loaded down I'm pushing 8000 lbs. 
I'm getting about 1 mpg.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

fighterpilot said:


> The closed transom is a requirement for any boat I consider. If weren't so far away the buddy ballast is a good idea, since we go out with 4 to 6 fisherpeople, ice, food, drink, etc. and enough fuel to make a round trip of 120 to 160 miles, so loaded. I have some concern about the 225 HP found on the single Ob Pro-Line 251s as being enough power, so will try to determine adequacy even with a light load which is probably going to be the load for sea trial. Going to stay single OB, don't want to maintain two of them.
> 
> Interesting post on another forum from a guy that is giving up on his Suzuki DF250 and going back to 2 stroke. His 4 stroke had the power head rebuilt and than after that everything was down hill. Two cylinders got weak and engine finally seized. Noted corrosion in the exhaust etc. I would like to think it was the result of the power head rebuild and not an inherent problem like the Yamaha exhaust system corrosion problem.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your post Snagged Line.


 





Also look for signs of overcompensating for being under powered. My boat had a nice pair of oversized trim tabs and a shiny Doel fin on the Outboard. I left off the Doel Fin after the repower, but I now have a great pair of trim tabs now that could lift the prop out of the water if I wanted to...lol 
If time permits, you could look around to borrow a water ballast tank ( the ones Wakeboarders use to squat the transom in a Ski Boat to make a monster wake ) and place it midship in the boat to make up for your missing buddys and Ice. 

I would send the seller a link to this thread to help explain any concerns you might have if you decide to purchace. If he is keeping any performance notes to himself, it will give him a chance to be more upfront about his boat for sale, I can't imagine him not wanting to cooperate in evaluating if this boat will suit your needs...
If I had a true sense of how my boat was powered on my sea trial, I would have had serious thoughts about backing out or counter offering to offset the cost of repowering... 
All said, I am glad I have what I ended up with and would do it again if I knew the outcome would be the same. For me and my needs, it is a lot of boat for the money...

Good luck... Dennis


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I found the following on another forum. 

"I agree that a single 225hp will get the job done fine. I have a 25ft Bertram Flybridge with 10ft beam and a single 225hp Optimax. 

Light with little fuel, I hit 40mph, and I have fished with 6 guys and 80 gallons of fuel with no problem and still cruise at 24mph on GPS. 

It is all about set up. 15pitch Enertia labbed. The engine will last just as long if you can accept that 4000 rpm may equal 20-25mph."

If the single can do that on the Bertram, which is a deep V than I don't understand why the 225 wouldn't be enough for the pro-line 251. 24mph is pretty close to being 22 knots which is what I would like. I don't mind running 4000 to 4500 rpm.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Those stats sound about right for a flat calm day. Which you should see about 4 of those a year. When the swells start kicking up and you have to quarter those following seas because that 225 just won't push you up the back side of the swells, you will understand then. You will also wish you had twins at that moment. 

Very few of us have gone out in 5-6 or 8-10, but many of us have come back in it because Mother Nature just didn't listen to the weather guesser.


----------

